# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  How to Test a Battery - No meter needed

## asemery

It works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_m6p99l6ME"

----------


## Mossman

That's pretty cool thanks for posting this!

----------

